# New to the forums, looking for some feedback and advice.



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi all. I just registered for these forums today. I just started snowboarding about 2 months ago, and I am loving it. I can already do some rails 180s carve quite well do ground 180s and whatnot. There are two things I have wanted advice on if anyone could shed some light that would be great  . The first is I am 15, 5'8 and 120 pounds. Around average height although not near fully grown, although I have size 11 feet so I am in extra large bindings. I have a burton operator (just got it and I love it!) it is 158 which I know is too big for my weight but I dont really feel a difference so I dont mind it. Im just wondering because I do not have the wide version of the board will my feet be a big problem? The other is just some advice on spinning 360s. I like to turn to my right again I am goofy? Im not sure if its backside or frontside because I was told that is frontside but when I skateboard that would be called a backside. I am just looking for general advice especially on getting the height and rotation.

Sorry for the long post,
Thanks. GoofyRider


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

First off, the board should be fine for your bindings, just might have a little overhang, which is normal. However, if ur thinkin of riding more park that board is too big for u. As for 360's, there is no difference between skateboarding and snowboarding. Since u ride goofy, if u go off the heels its frontside, and if u go off the toes its backside. For 360's, you need more air and concentrate on using your shoulders and head to bring the board around because your lower body will always follow your head.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok sounds good. Thank you for replying. So my board will be a problem for park? because that is what I do mostly. Will it make a big difference or is it just more ideal for a smaller one?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Oooh, its very possible to ride park with your current board especially since u'll probably grow within the next year, so don't worry about it. A smaller board is just used in the park because they require less effort to rotate, but u will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok thanks a lot for shedding some light man. Yeah I'm hoping I will grow, I have not had my spurt yet and my bros 64 and my dads 63. So bye next season hopefully it will be perfect


----------

